# Wobble at full draw???



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Your gonna have to play with your weights and weight distribution.... I'd start by putting some downward angle in the back bar and add a Lil bit up front to get it settled down


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

I refer to Griv's stabilizer article (scroll down to second article and the diagrams toward the bottom) http://www.archerylearningcenter.com/blog/

Also, you can play with your DL or d-loop length just a bit (+/- 1/16"-1/8")...makes a big difference for me depending on which bow I'm shooting. I'll add or subtract 1-2 string or cable twists to tweak the bow's DL until I find a length that moves the least at full draw. But that is just me...


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

3dbowmaster said:


> Setup is a Mathews HTR, 30'' Bstinger 4oz upfront, 15'' bstinger 12oz in back. The back bar is pretty much coming straight back to counter the tilt and feels descent just holding.. But at full draw I'm getting quite a bit of wobble in my sight from the bow not settling. What do I need to do to calm it down??


Just a thought......when I took the HTR for a test drive at the shop, I noticed the same thing. My opinion, fwiw, was that the bow was pivoting on the ridge on the locater grip that bow has on it (noticed the same thing with a Chill R). When I shot the Wake with it's flat grip it didn't do it. Maybe it was in my head but those are the only bows I've had that sensation from.....:noidea:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Up and Down or Side to Side?


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

At 31.5yds my .015 pin will probably wobble in a 3"-4" spot left to right. I've calmed it down a little by taking weight from the back and pushed weight away from the bow some but now the bow is not close to being balanced from front to back (top heavy). The drawlength feels great but i guess i'm gonna try shortening it to see if it helps...any suggestions appreciated


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Add weight to the front provided you aren't falling out the bottom.

-Grant


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm suspecting you may have very high letoff. Low holding weight.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

You can lay out 40 ounces of weight and try many different combinations until you find a couple combos that really help you

You can learn to adjust your draw length correctly so that you are coming to anchor and adding a little pre load back tension into the wall, this really can make your hold on the target or your float much stronger.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

sagecreek said:


> I'm suspecting you may have very high letoff. Low holding weight.




My guess as well.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

schmel_me said:


> My guess as well.


Same here. 

Low holding weights don't tolerate long rods well. Normally, I'd add weight to the main rod to take out a left/right wiggle....but on low holding weight, my first reaction would probably be to go to a shorter main rod.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

If it is a low holding weight issue then you can adjust your draw length more to a perfect setting where you can add some back tension pre load into the wall instead of just sitting in the valley with the low holding weight. This will totally change the feel of your shot hopefully for the better.


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

The 85% are great for hunting but the 75% are better for 3d. Also, I couldn't get my longer stabs to work no mater the weight. I ended up with a 24" front with 3oz and a 12" back with 9oz, she's pretty steady.


----------



## DCPA (Jan 10, 2012)

I run a 27" front with 2oz of weight and a 12" rear with 4oz of weight. I had a bad wobble at full draw. Had to fix it by lowering my draw weight and running the rear rod straight back


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Just another thought, shooting a higher let off set up will not tolerate a 'hard' bow hand... I know that in the last couple years I have migrated more towards the higher let-off, paralleled limb bows and for me they require a very relaxed bow hand and the back weight down near the bottom axle. I know this is personal preference but none would set well with the weight straight back...


----------



## houndhamrick (Sep 30, 2010)

Getting stabilizers set up is a pain.. I had that left to right wobble and added more weight to the front. I'm running 4 oz on 33" and 14 oz on 15" back bar. I fine tuned it by playing with D loop length


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

I tried for a bit to tolerate a high let off setup. My scores pretty much stayed the same but I can not stand that slow/large pin float. The other thing is in any wind high let off sucks.


----------

